# easiest way to cook chicken breast fillet



## gujkhan

Hi i dont have much chicken in my diet, i have decided to buy some chicken breast fillets from a butcher. What is the easiest way to cook them, will just cooking them in my cooker grilll part work? Im not worried about taste i just want to get the protein in me. Thanks guys


----------



## dixie normus

I wrap mine in tinfoil with herbs and lemon juice then bung in the oven for about 40 mins at 190C


----------



## Ironclad

Sounds nice that.

I throw a kilo in a tray with crushed garlic and bake the lot, i'll try tin foil next time as it comes out a bit dry.


----------



## ste08

I put mine in tinfoil and sprinkle seasoning over them, 20mins each side. Or if im in a rush, wack them on a large flat pan with a little extra virgin olive oil, this way they only take about 8-10mins. Yumm!


----------



## Themanabolic

George foreman for around 12 mins... bit of lemon pepper ... great !


----------



## crayzee

Good ol George Foreman!! Hes so proud of it he put his name on it!!


----------



## Smitch

Under the grill, 8 minutes each side. 

Very boring, plain.


----------



## hilly

slice them in half and rub with some spice then gril either in george foreman or grill in oven. takes around 3/5 mins on george foreman maybe slightly longer in oven grill.

slicing them in half so they are thiner makes them cook twice as quick


----------



## StJocKIII

I put them in a glass pot with the lid on, bit of oil and they come out moist and good. Maybe a bit of jerk depending


----------



## Galtonator

i just boil mine in water


----------



## Smitch

hilly2008 said:


> slicing them in half so they are thiner makes them cook twice as quick


I hadn't actually thought of doing that! :confused1:

Doh!


----------



## MissBC

dixie normus said:


> I wrap mine in tinfoil with herbs and lemon juice then bung in the oven for about 40 mins at 190C


me too, tin foil, spicy seasoning, soy sauce, oven and DONE......., there has JUST been another thread on this last week so maybe just chuck it in the search function and you will find heaps of ways!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## vsideboy

foil in the baking tray, fan oven on about 180C frozen breasts onto the foil, give them a good coating of chilli powder then bake them for 35 minutes. Spicy and moist for me mate.

Also use cajun spices some weeks.


----------



## geezuz

Easy usually means quick but if you wrap each fillet in a nice, dry smoked streaky bacon, sprinkle a pinch of your favourite herb (or leave them two together) then chuck em' in @200 for 35-40 minutes you eat like a king (or queeen...) plus M&S has pre-cooked BROWN rice in a micro waveable bag for £1-ish. Quick and cheap and trust me, TASTY!

Enjoy. Oh, btw, cooking time depends if you have large or regular ones.


----------



## Willie

I poach mine - done in 20 mins and keeps them moist which is important for bulk cooking.


----------



## BillC

geezuz said:


> Easy usually means quick but if you wrap each fillet in a nice, dry smoked streaky bacon, sprinkle a pinch of your favourite herb (or leave them two together) then chuck em' in @200 for 35-40 minutes you eat like a king (or queeen...) plus M&S has pre-cooked BROWN rice in a micro waveable bag for £1-ish. Quick and cheap and trust me, TASTY!
> 
> Enjoy. Oh, btw, cooking time depends if you have large or regular ones.


Wrapped in bacon for me too in foil, keeps em juicy.

For a change, try whisking a couple of eggs and a large dollop of garlic puree, dips the breasts in then coat in breadcrumbs, bake on a tray(not in foil) for 25mins. Garlic chicken yum yum.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Some nice ideas there guys:thumb:


----------



## tom jones

George Forman grill, then a little reggae sauce....


----------



## Cheese

Dice the chicken breast, throw it in a frying pan or wok with a splash of olive oil. 5 minutes later add some mixed stir fry veg. (I get mine from Sainsbury's you just open the bag and throw some in). Add a splash of soya sauce and 3mins later its done.

If you want some carbs in there too, add some noodles at the end and cook for a further 2 minutes.


----------



## fayce

put some random herbs n spices over it then bang it on a george forman grill. takes me 8 minutes but depending on how thick the steak is. if you havnt got one i strongly reccomend investing in one! time saver


----------



## d4ead

i fry in olive oil with peri peri

or in olive oil with green pesto


----------



## Sylar

dixie normus said:


> I wrap mine in tinfoil with herbs and lemon juice then bung in the oven for about 40 mins at 190C


If i'm not in a rush, I do the same- The George foreman is pretty handy, but it tastes allot better slowly cooked in the oven with spices IMO.


----------



## DELUXE

Good old way boil them 20 mins LOVELY


----------



## BigMutha

Real Men eat them RAW!! :thumb: Lol no,I steam mine.


----------



## Harry Sacks

i used to foreman mine, but now i warp them in foil with either a lil water or some BBQ sauce and bung them in the oven


----------



## The Project

Hello Tabasco


----------



## The Chauffeur

Easiest way is like others have said foreman grill or boil, the tastiest way is like this.


----------



## Stillers

By a woman whilst you curl dumbells in front of the TV. Boom.


----------

